# Rum Creek WMA



## dorkmen (Feb 3, 2008)

I went out to Rum Creek yesterday 02/02/08 to try and locate some turkeys in the evening. I saw no turkey, squirrels, or rabbits, but I did see a nine point and a coyote . 

I am new to turkey hunting but I tried a owl call at dusk in five different places with no luck. 

During bow season of this year I saw a lot of turkeys.


----------



## BASS1FUN (Feb 4, 2008)

Are You Hunting The Archery Area (berry Creek)? If So I Would Wait Until Two Weeks Before The Season Starts. I Hope My Son Gets Drawn For The Youth Hunt.


----------



## BBD (Feb 25, 2008)

*Rum Creek*

Had A Descent Coon Season...


----------



## jrry (Feb 25, 2008)

I have hunted Rum Creek for many years, yea we don't have a lot of turkeys yet, but the population is growing as in all parts of Ga.  Mr. Dorkmen if you really want to shoot a turkey there, or anywhere, I suggest that you do not call them or locate call them before season starts.  Turkeys are dumb but they are smart.  If you call before you hunt they will not respond or come to you when you  do hunt.  Just my .02.    
I would love to take you turkey hunting on Rum Creek one early morning and this is what we will do.  
We will go in 2 hours before daylight, we will wait for all the new hunters who owl hoot, crow call, some use wood pecker call I think that is what I hear, anyway we wait for them to go their way.  They don't go far.  Then we go the other way, we find one of many food areas there and set up right befor daylight, we make four or five soft calls, wait until we hear a bird, if nothing gobbles we make four or five more calls.  Then we stop calling and wait till noon.  The long beards will hear you if they gobble or not they are comming to the hen calls, that is they way you have fun on Rum Creek.  Every once in a while you can get a gobble close enough to move and set up for a daylight strutting.  Shot my share on that place.


----------



## wranglerjoe1968 (Feb 25, 2008)

Is rum Creek a draw hunt or can you just go and hunt?


----------



## dorkmen (Feb 26, 2008)

It is quota only this year and I did not get it. One can bow hunt though on Berry Creek.  I put in for PNWR and have been scouting ONF.


----------



## wranglerjoe1968 (Feb 26, 2008)

I may have to take up bow hunting for turkey then


----------



## dorkmen (Feb 26, 2008)

Went small game hunting yesterday after work. I shot a coyote with a .22LR but was unable to find it.


----------

